# Little Prince Baby Blanket pattern - Crochet



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

Im asking 5$can for the pattern
please pay with paypal
[email protected]


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

For the pattern, right?

Edit: whoops, I didn't see that you'd added the word "for the pattern!"


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

jvallas said:


> For the pattern, right?


Yes


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Very, very nice!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

How lovely!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow. Gorgeous


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

pretty design bet it was fun doing


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Admire anyone that crochet such marvelous items!


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice! Is your pattern available on Ravelry or Etsy? I'm assuming this is crochet? If so please include that info in your title and description. Thanks!


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

StellasKnits said:


> Very nice! Is your pattern available on Ravelry or Etsy? I'm assuming this is crochet? If so please include that info in your title and description. Thanks!


Yes its crochet sorry first time around
Thank you very much for telling me
I cant edit my info anymore do you know what i can do?
My pattern is not on ravelry and etsy


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Roxy Foxy Lady said:


> Yes its crochet sorry first time around
> Thank you very much for telling me
> I cant edit my info anymore do you know what i can do?
> My pattern is not on ravelry and etsy


No worries - I fixed it for you.


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

StellasKnits said:


> No worries - I fixed it for you.


Wow! Thank you very much Stella


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Roxy Foxy Lady said:


> Wow! Thank you very much Stella


My pleasure :thumbup:


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Nothing more to say but that is EXQUISITE!!!! A family heirloom for sure.. I think it is the most beautiful baby blanket I have ever seen.. 
Fantastic job!!


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Lovely! Well worth $5.00.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

Lainey513 said:


> Nothing more to say but that is EXQUISITE!!!! A family heirloom for sure.. I think it is the most beautiful baby blanket I have ever seen..
> Fantastic job!!


Wow thank you very much for taking the time to write this very nice compliment


----------

